# Intercostobrachial Nerve Block CPT?



## stacey.baxter (Nov 25, 2014)

Can someone please advise the correct CPT code for the following note:

An additional 10 cc of 2% mepivacaine were injected in the deltopectoral groove subcutaneously for a field block of the right intercostobrachial nerve.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 25, 2014)

Stacey:
I would have to see the Operative Report but, sounds to me like he performed a "regional" block of the intercostal nerves, which codes out to 64421. Again, this is without seeing the operative note to make completely sure. This will, however give you a starting point.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 11, 2014)

64450
http://www.nysora.com/techniques/ne...eous-nerve-blocks-of-the-upper-extremity.html


----------

